# Restaurer 10.11 pour installer Win7 sur MBP fin 2011



## macavlt (13 Septembre 2018)

Je dispose d'un 'vieux' MacBookPro de fin 2011 mais qui fonctionne encore TB.
Pour le moment il fonctionne sous 10.13.6. Je souhaite installer un Windows  avec bootcamp.

Le problème c'est que le bootcamp de 10.13 ne supporte que Windows 10 mais que mon MacBook n'est pas compatible Win 10 !

J'ai heureusement encore une image ancienne de 10.11.6.

Je pensais installer 10.11.6 sur un disque externe et sur ce disque externe installer bootcamp avec windows 7.

Mon problème
-j'ai restauré 10.11.6 sur le volume du disque externe : mais en bootant le système se plante (affichage d'un cercle barré)
-j'ai ensuite restauré 10.11.6 sur la partition unique du disque : là cela boot et fonctionne correctement mais lorsque je démarre bootcamp je reçois le message : _"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition"_

Existe-t-il une solution à ce dilemme?

*D'avance merci*


----------



## Locke (13 Septembre 2018)

Surement un problème de partitionnement ? Lance le Terminal, fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande en donnant le résultat, notre ami macomaniac devrait faire un petit passage par ici. 

```
diskutil list
```

Petit rappel...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.








Ne pas oublier qu'avec ton modèle de MBP de 2011, que tu ne pourras pas utiliser un fichier .iso pour une installation directe. Il te faudra le graver dans un DVD depuis un vrai PC pour être sûr qu'il soit démarrable. Sorti de la procédure officielle via Assistant Boot Camp, toute autre tentative échouera.


----------



## macavlt (14 Septembre 2018)

J'ai fait un Restore de OSX 10.11.6 sur disk1s2
OsX démarre à partir du disque externe mais Boot Camp donne un msg : "disque déjà partitionné ..."

Voici le resultat de la commande diskutil 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Michel:~ michelvlt$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *750.2 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS 13_6_sep18              75.1 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS 11_6_dev                72.7 GB    disk0s4
   5:                  Apple_HFS 13_6_clean              73.4 GB    disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6
   7:                  Apple_HFS DataMedia               527.1 GB   disk0s7
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS 11_6_dev                499.8 GB   disk1s2
```



D'avance merci pour le retour d'info


----------



## Locke (14 Septembre 2018)

macavlt a dit:


> OsX démarre à partir du disque externe mais Boot Camp donne un msg : "disque déjà partitionné ..."


Eh ben, tu en as une pelletée de partitions. Ceci dit, Assistant Boot Camp refusera de lancer l'installation de la partition temporaire si le disque dur interne est déjà partitionné, ce qui est bien le cas. Donc le message est très clair. Ne rêve même pas d'essayer sur un disque dur externe, ça ne fonctionnera pas comme toute autre tentative prévue par l'installateur d'Assistant Boot Camp.


----------



## macavlt (14 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Oui effectivement j'ai quelques partitions sur mon disque principal:
-une pour la "production"
-une pour des "tests" de nouvelle version
-une pour des "bricolages"
-une pour mes données (accessible à partir des trois autres)

Par contre sur le disque externe je l'ai simplement formaté et restauré un 10.11.6

J'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi lorsque je démarre le Mac à partir du disque externe il tient compte des partitions sur un autre disque

J'ai déjà installé d'autres OS (windows, divers Linux (ubuntu, fedora, DSL, ...), Unix) et là il y a moyen d'installer indépendamment les diverses versions.
Au niveau des BIOS il y a même moyen de 'masquer' certains disques.

N'est-il pas possible sur un MacBook d'entrer dans le paramétrage du BIOS (c-à-d dans le cas présent du l'UEFI) ?

Belle soirée


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

macavlt a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi lorsque je démarre le Mac à partir du disque externe il tient compte des partitions sur un autre disque


Assistant Boot Camp refusera la moindre installation si des partions sont présentes et si d'autres disques durs USB sont connectés. Assistant Boot Camp ne lancera l'installation que si le disque dur *interne* est non partitionné.


macavlt a dit:


> N'est-il pas possible sur un MacBook d'entrer dans le paramétrage du BIOS (c-à-d dans le cas présent du l'UEFI) ?


Il n'y a pas de BIOS dans un Mac ! Et comme mentionné plus haut, Assistant Boot Camp refusera la moindre installation dans un disque dur interne qui est déjà partitionné. Une partition Boot Camp contenant une version de Windows aura un boot de démarrage en MBR et macOS doit impérativement au démarrage détecter un boot valide, car il ne peut en aucun cas être totalement indépendant du matériel d'un Mac.

Sort du monde du PC une bonne fois pour toutes, car rien ne se mélange entre Windows et macOS.

Ce qui fonctionne bien depuis un vrai PC...
- le PC doit être récent, donc posséder un BIOS UEFI, ça ne fonctionnera pas avec un PC ancien
- utilisation d'un disque dur USB 3.0 avec impérativement un boitier externe UASP
- clonage de la partition Windows uniquement avec le logiciel *EaseUS Todo Backup Workstation* en n'oubliant pas de cocher l'option Optimiser pour un SSD

Important : ne pas oublier que comme c'est un clonage, que la copie ne sera pas activée au niveau de la licence, il faudra donc en acheter une sous peine de générer un conflit avec l'original !


----------



## macavlt (16 Septembre 2018)

Merci Locke pour ta réponse claire et rapide ... même si elle douche mes illusions.
Il ne me reste qu'à utiliser Windows dans un VirtualBox pour les cas où je ne trouve pas de solution via Mac ou Linux (qui lui fonctionne bien sur un support externe avec mon Mac)

Sujet clôturé donc pour moi.

Belle fin de WE


----------

